# Driven pheasant shoot, United Kingdom style



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is some video. Look for: jumping fences, steadiness, readjusting hold on a crippled pheasant (experienced dogs may roll pheasant to pickup by its back). The videographer, Alistair Mackay, has several videos which you may like.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

One more video. Look for what I call the English send, young athletic Labs, more fence jumping.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

THanks for sharing these, I've never seen dogs working in a group like that, they sure do know their job. The video where the deer crosses the field and the looks on all their faces is priceless. Talk about steady with a capital S. Getting to take a trip over there and see this in person would be experience of a lifetime, have you done this?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed the videos. I have not done an estate shoot. The closest I have gotten to this is the continental shoot at Spring Farm shooting preserve. Not a bad simulation. The movie THE SHOOTING PARTY captures the estate shoots from past, really special events.

BTW, across the pond, the walkup birdhunting we do is called "rough shooting".


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful dogs, except they’re LABS ;-)


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> Beautiful dogs, except they’re LABS ;-)


Mackay likes Labs. There is some video showing Spaniels, what looks like a lurcher, and Goldens. However he does not show the Goldens retrieving. The Goldens are definitely working Goldens.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

These dogs are gorgeous and so fit, it's beautiful to see. I figured we could forgive them for not being GOldens, after all, no one is perfect


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

In the UK, it's funny they call their field goldens, working golden retrievers. I think that's a great phrase. 

I have a question
What's a peg? A place, a thing, what?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I really enjoy the comaradery and fun the English seem to have with their field dogs. Its different here I think.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> In the UK, it's funny they call their field goldens, working golden retrievers. I think that's a great phrase.
> 
> I have a question
> What's a peg? A place, a thing, what?


A peg may also be called a stand or butt. At our shoots some stands are protected by hay bales or earthen walls. That is where the shooters stand.


----------

